# A very special day



## matthewsx (May 27, 2020)

US manned space flight resumes today. Watching it from a laptop on top of my dad's old workbench.









						SpaceX
					

SpaceX designs, manufactures and launches advanced rockets and spacecraft.




					www.spacex.com
				




John


----------



## steamingspud (May 27, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> US manned space flight resumes today. Watching it from a laptop on top of my dad's old workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you hadn’t posted, I’d have never known.


----------



## matthewsx (May 27, 2020)

Scrubbed for weather.


----------



## matthewsx (May 27, 2020)

Try again Saturday....


----------



## savarin (May 27, 2020)

Very interested in this but couldnt watch due to the hyp type breakfast tv presentation. Terrible and a shame.


----------



## matthewsx (May 28, 2020)

savarin said:


> Very interested in this but couldnt watch due to the hyp type breakfast tv presentation. Terrible and a shame.



I suppose they could have tried to make it more dry and scientific but I actually enjoyed the presentation. The nice thing about a webcast is you can skip to the parts you are interested in without watching those you're not, as long as you don't require it to be in real-time. 

Here in the states we still have lots of families in lockdown so I imagine the biggest target audience was school kids stuck at home. I do agree some of the tweets with pets in costume were a little silly but there's an awful lot of time to fill when covering a live launch. 

I have been known to watch the live feed straight from the ISS though, just seeing our beautiful planet from space is kinda special for me. My dad was an engineer working on the Apollo program when I was a kid so that makes this mission even more special while watching it on top of his workbench.

Cheers,

John


----------



## matthewsx (May 28, 2020)

my dad


----------



## Meta Key (May 29, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> my dad



Very cool!

MK


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2020)

We had a very tiny announcement on our main news channel last night but I did manage to catch it all live.
Took me back to watching the moon landings very late at night oh so many years ago.
Its astounding how long ago that was.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 1, 2020)

What company is UTC?


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 1, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> my dad



Very interesting.  One of my good friends used to work for NASA.  He was one of the few (12 or so) guys that did the calculations for re-entry for late in the Mercury program and then he did Apollo.  Some of his work (calculations) are on display in the Tulsa Aviation Museum representing the data used in a console in Houston during the missions.  
He said that once you got the first one right, the rest were fairly straightforward (so says the guy with an aeronautical engineering degree AND astronautical engineering degree).


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 3, 2020)

UTC = United Technologies Corporation


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 10, 2021)

Was good to re read this.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Was good to re read this.


I agree.


----------

